
PopSaurus: Thesaurus Extension for Chrome (Free and No Ads) - CtrlAltFix
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/popsaurus/okbhjmlmbjbeoghnfjcnilggdilpmefo
======
CtrlAltFix
PopSaurus will display pop-up window directly on the page, where you can view
SYNONYMS, ANTONYMS and SENTENCES for the selected word. You can also listen to
PRONUNCIATION.

PopSaurus is completely FREE of charge with NO ads, NO tracking and NO
distractions.

